
Sean Connery to Steve Jobs: "I'm f*cking JAMES BOND" - domino
http://www.exophrine.com/2011/06/sean-connery-to-steve-jobs-im-f-cking.html
======
pascal_cuoq
The problem with ripping off contents without attribution is that every once
in a while, you get caught with your pants down, regurgitating (as yours) fake
news from fake news sites.

It happened with Onion news, too.

[http://scoopertino.com/exposed-the-imac-disaster-that-
almost...](http://scoopertino.com/exposed-the-imac-disaster-that-almost-was/)
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/film/jamesbond/8589096/Fa...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/film/jamesbond/8589096/Fake-
Sean-Connery-letter-to-Steve-Jobs-becomes-Twitter-sensation.html)

